# The mother of all surges is in Wisconsin today



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Get thyself to Hudson Wisconsin if your ass is a Minnesota driver that isn't getting any that unemployment $600+ a week. There are non-stop Minnesota license plates back and forth in the Hudson streets. People are drinking at bars here because the Supreme court of Wisconsin opened up all bars and restaurants. Workers have masks on but bar goers aren't even observing social distancing most of the time.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

3-2-1 with all new cases of infected people with the virus . 😂


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

sooo... what was the surge?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Had $11+ surges all nite long here last nite.... Expecting more of the same tonite...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

my Mother who is 57 years old had recovered from Covid19 and I am young guy so should also recover. Grey Goose and YagerMeister have made me extremely drunk AF and I'm in Wisconsin bar with famous news guy, and Uber and Lyft temporarily suspended me via Chekr BG check that mistakenly showed some one elses speeding ticket that doesn't belong to me. i am law abiding and take Uber or Lyft to my Brooklyn Park house when I am seriously drunk at Hudson Wisconsin which Wisconsin Supreme court opened up and allowed bars to open. in Minnesota I do IT Analyst work for a company and never drive Uber or car when I am drunk. Google AI in my Samsung Note 10+ helps me stay safe and only allows me to communicate in drunk and Sober times.



The queen &#128120; said:


> 3-2-1 with all new cases of infected people with the virus . &#128514;


My mother survived Covid19 Virus and she was like 57 years old. i am a grey goose and Jagermeister and beer drinker, how many wanna met I will die? I'll get wealthier by your bets any die. Google AI helps me stay alert and aware during drunk times from various alcoholic drinks and my physical body cells help me stay alert and normal during alcohol poison times like as now as of replying in this posting.



Uberguyken said:


> Had $11+ surges all nite long here last nite.... Expecting more of the same tonite...


of freak yeah feeding frenzy. i had famous local news guy Dave Dahl I was drinking @ bar at. he was here for 4 hours but not left.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Had $11+ surges all nite long here last nite.... Expecting more of the same tonite...


How mush did you make nosy the gas.



The queen &#128120; said:


> How mush did you make nosy the gas.


Minus not nosy. Dam autocorrect.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Get thyself to Hudson Wisconsin if your ass is a Minnesota driver that isn't getting any that unemployment $600+ a week. There are non-stop Minnesota license plates back and forth in the Hudson streets. People are drinking at bars here because the Supreme court of Wisconsin opened up all bars and restaurants. Workers have masks on but bar goers aren't even observing social distancing most of the time.





Ozzyoz said:


> Get thyself to Hudson Wisconsin if your ass is a Minnesota driver that isn't getting any that unemployment $600+ a week. There are non-stop Minnesota license plates back and forth in the Hudson streets. People are drinking at bars here because the Supreme court of Wisconsin opened up all bars and restaurants. Workers have masks on but bar goers aren't even observing social distancing most of the time.


All you guys should pool your money and go into the funeral business. I think you will make more money than rideshare; if money is your primary motivation.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

i don't drive Uber. i am temporarily on hold for both Uber and Lyft and they both have many drivers on hold due to that glitch in Checkr background checks. i have a fulltime job though


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> How mush did you make nosy the gas.
> 
> 
> Minus not nosy. Dam autocorrect.


$170 Fri after gas, w/60+ of surge, $32 in tips

$184 Sat after gas, w/$50 in surge, $26 in tips


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uberguyken said:


> $170 Fri after gas, w/60+ of surge, $32 in tips
> 
> $184 Sat after gas, w/$50 in surge, $26 in tips


That's not even as much as we made in 2015 without any surges or having to risk our lives with this Corona virus issue. Gosh this is not even $200 a day during what is most likely going to be one of the highest grossing days of the year.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bob Reynolds said:


> That's not even as much as we made in 2015 without any surges or having to risk our lives with this Corona virus issue. Gosh this is not even $200 a day during what is most likely going to be one of the highest grossing days of the year.


Yeah but I did it in 4 hours each day...and actually Fri was done in 3 1/2 hours....OHHH And it's not 2015.... IT'S 2020 and we are in the middle of a pandemic.... That's a damn good day all things considered... If you can do better JUMP.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah but I did it in 4 hours each day...and actually Fri was done in 3 1/2 hours....OHHH And it's not 2015.... IT'S 2020 and we are in the middle of a pandemic.... That's a damn good day all things considered... If you can do better JUMP.


Oh I forgot. With prices going down and everything we are supposed to be making less in 2020 than we did in 2015.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Oh I forgot. With prices going down and everything we are supposed to be making less in 2020 than we did in 2015.


Nope but unlike the crybabies who have been driving since back then... I accept the pay rate I was offered to do the job and have got the game on Lock and thus capable of making $35-50 an hour when Uber has skimmed the profit margins over and over... It comes down to how you play the game...

If you can't make it work... Time to move on... Some of us know how to maximize our income even though Uber is paying as low as .64 cents a mile...

Ohh and correction I made $189 Tonite... Just got another $5 tip


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Nope but unlike the crybabies who have been driving since back then... I accept the pay rate I was offered to do the job and have got the game on Lock and thus capable of making $35-50 an hour when Uber has skimmed the profit margins over and over... It comes down to how you play the game...
> 
> If you can't make it work... Time to move on... Some of us know how to maximize our income even though Uber is paying as low as .64 cents a mile...
> 
> ...


I'm taking my PUA and $165 dollars a day after taxes for a five day work week on the imaginary time clock...no gas/no virus/no wear and tear


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I think these surges are fake. I am sitting in the middle of a 2.7x (we still have multiplier surges here) surge at 5:46am on Memorial day. No way it is real. It is just a fake surge they have been moving around my area to get drivers out.\

Now the pax app shows 4 cars online and the surge is gone. Suckers.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm taking my PUA and $165 dollars a day after taxes for a five day work week on the imaginary time clock...no gas/no virus/no wear and tear


Has your fupa grown?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@Ozzyoz

Since you've driven in Mke before, come on down. The bars in the Mke suburbs are open, and the ones in the city are expected to open soon.

While we have 6185 cases in Mke, as of yesterday, it's still less than MSP. You can enjoy your surge here, all the drunks and possibly get a side of the rona.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

All the drunks in Pittsburgh are screwed...still no bar's open and the rates aren't going down....slowly rising. But it's surging till about $6.50 all day and night.....ploy to get those Wal-Mart people.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> All the drunks in Pittsburgh are screwed...still no bar's open and the rates aren't going down....slowly rising. But it's surging till about $6.50 all day and night.....ploy to get those Wal-Mart people.


So you guys have 1777 cases and your bars are closed. We now have 6403 cases (up 218 from yesterday) and our bars are open in the county (just not the city yet).

Definitely seems right.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Invisible said:


> So you guys have 1777 cases and your bars are closed. We now have 6403 cases (up 218 from yesterday) and ph bars are open in the county (just not the city yet). Definitely seems right.
> View attachment 466396
> View attachment 466398
> N


Yep....crazy.....this is allegheny County but I heard eastern PA counties are worse and still in the red stay at home.

Only difference here is liquor stores open (curb pickup)and some small business. No hair cuts, hair places, pools, bar's, restaurants (except take out) and everything here like walmart close at 8:30pm....still in the yellow faze


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep....crazy.....this is allegheny County but I heard eastern PA counties are worse and still in the red stay at home.


Some of ours are only open because our Supreme Court overturned the stay at home order for the state on the 13th. But the city put their own health order, which may be lifted this wk.

But you have have a heck of a lot more state cases than we do.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> my Mother who is 57 years old had recovered from Covid19 and I am young guy so should also recover. Grey Goose and YagerMeister have made me extremely drunk AF and I'm in Wisconsin bar with famous news guy, and Uber and Lyft temporarily suspended me via Chekr BG check that mistakenly showed some one elses speeding ticket that doesn't belong to me. i am law abiding and take Uber or Lyft to my Brooklyn Park house when I am seriously drunk at Hudson Wisconsin which Wisconsin Supreme court opened up and allowed bars to open. in Minnesota I do IT Analyst work for a company and never drive Uber or car when I am drunk. Google AI in my Samsung Note 10+ helps me stay safe and only allows me to communicate in drunk and Sober times.
> 
> 
> My mother survived Covid19 Virus and she was like 57 years old. i am a grey goose and Jagermeister and beer drinker, how many wanna met I will die? I'll get wealthier by your bets any die. Google AI helps me stay alert and aware during drunk times from various alcoholic drinks and my physical body cells help me stay alert and normal during alcohol poison times like as now as of replying in this posting.
> ...


I don not need the photos to prove the drinking part....


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> @Ozzyoz
> 
> Since you've driven in Mke before, come on down. The bars in the Mke suburbs are open, and the ones in the city are expected to open soon.
> 
> While we have 6185 cases in Mke, as of yesterday, it's still less than MSP. You can enjoy your surge here, all the drunks and possibly get a side of the rona.


I can't drive Uber and Lyft as I am in a limbo of BG check if Chekr, but I am at a Hudson bar drinking now and eating.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I can't drive Uber and Lyft as I am in a limbo of BG check if Chekr, but I am at a Hudson bar drinking now and eating.


Oh gotchya. I'm sure it was packed. I remember when I'd visit my friend in MSP in the 90s, and the liquor stores used to be closed on Sunday's. So we'd drive to Hudson to get alcohol.

Once I was cruising down the hill by Hudson, following the other speeding cars and a plane tracked our speeding. There was a cop on the side of the road waving cars to pull over. Be careful!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Oh gotchya. I'm sure it was packed. I remember when I'd visit my friend in MSP in the 90s, and the liquor stores used to be closed on Sunday's. So we'd drive to Hudson to get alcohol.
> 
> Once I was cruising down the hill by Hudson, following the other speeding cars and a plane tracked our speeding. There was a cop on the side of the road waving cars to pull over. Be careful!


Wisconsin had those planes that track speeding whereas MN doesn't use those drones. Eff em


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> How mush did you make nosy the gas.
> 
> 
> Minus not nosy. Dam autocorrect.


It was like $370 ish for both Fri and sat... Worked just about 9+ hours total. It's been crazy here for the last 10 days with daily surge up to $10+ all day long it seems.. and spent about $35ish on gas...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Wisconsin had those planes that track speeding whereas MN doesn't use those drones. Eff em


That part of WI probably gets a lot of revenue from the MN speeders, same as how they do in Kenosha by the IL border.


----------



## Pinkpigpete (Jun 28, 2020)

Dude try Philly every night... 10. Highest I've ever seen it 18 once time


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Pinkpigpete said:


> Dude try Philly every night... 10. Highest I've ever seen it 18 once time


Err night is $10+ surge in Philly? God damn Philadelphia freeway must be having fun there.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> 3-2-1 with all new cases of infected people with the virus . &#128514;


Our WI state cases are up 28.5% from 2 weeks ago, courtesy of the bar hoppers.

4th of July we had the highest number of state cases. Most bars have been open since middle of May. Yet when Supreme Court overturned our stay at home orders, some counties enforced health orders, like Milwaukee, largest city/county in the state. Mke bars only opened up weeks ago.



Ozzyoz said:


> my Mother who is 57 years old had recovered from Covid19 and I am young guy so should also recover. Grey Goose and YagerMeister have made me extremely drunk AF and I'm in Wisconsin bar with famous news guy, and Uber and Lyft temporarily suspended me via Chekr BG check that mistakenly showed some one elses speeding ticket that doesn't belong to me. i am law abiding and take Uber or Lyft to my Brooklyn Park house when I am seriously drunk at Hudson Wisconsin which Wisconsin Supreme court opened up and allowed bars to open. in Minnesota I do IT Analyst work for a company and never drive Uber or car when I am drunk. Google AI in my Samsung Note 10+ helps me stay safe and only allows me to communicate in drunk and Sober times.
> 
> 
> My mother survived Covid19 Virus and she was like 57 years old. i am a grey goose and Jagermeister and beer drinker, how many wanna met I will die? I'll get wealthier by your bets any die. Google AI helps me stay alert and aware during drunk times from various alcoholic drinks and my physical body cells help me stay alert and normal during alcohol poison times like as now as of replying in this posting.
> ...


Our news in Kilwaukee reported that young people make up the majority of new cases now. And they reported they have had 20 year olds die of it. So don't assume you'll be fine because you're in your 30s.

My friend works at a hospital as an ICU nurse. She she said a 33 year old with zero health conditions is on a ventilator, but in a different county than mine.

And see how fast Mke numbers went up from when I posted them on May 25th on this thread? They're double now.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Our WI state cases are up 28.5% from 2 weeks ago, courtesy of the bar hoppers.
> 
> 4th of July we had the highest number of state cases. Most bars have been open since middle of May. Yet when Supreme Court overturned our stay at home orders, some counties enforced health orders, like Milwaukee, largest city/county in the state. Mke bars only opened up weeks ago.
> 
> ...


A 33 year with zero health conditions is on a ventilator? I am 34. God wow, well I believe in after life so if it kills me know that I survived death guys and went into after life in a better reality and heaven. I love alone so I'll self quarantine if it gets me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> A 33 year with zero health conditions is on a ventilator? I am 34. God wow, well I believe in after life so if it kills me know that I survived death guys and went into after life in a better reality and heaven. I love alone so I'll self quarantine if it gets me.


Yes, and I'm not kidding. I put it somewhere on this forum a few times how a guy originally from here, who moved to NY, got it and died. He was 34 and also with no health conditions.









Source: https://www.tmj4.com/news/coronavir...couple-mourns-sons-sudden-death-from-covid-19


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Yes, and I'm not kidding. I put it somewhere on this forum a few times how a guy originally from here, who moved to NY, got it and died. He was 34 and also with no health conditions.
> 
> View attachment 483536
> 
> Source: https://www.tmj4.com/news/coronavir...couple-mourns-sons-sudden-death-from-covid-19


Very sad. 

This virus is unpredictable. It does kill more men than women.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Very sad. :frown:
> 
> This virus is unpredictable. It does kill more men than women.


It is. But here they reported it's about the same for men vs woman dying of it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Very sad. :frown:
> 
> This virus is unpredictable. It does kill more men than women.


So it is more forgiving on women? Killer of more men huh? Wow. I survived another Chinese virus so i should survive this one too.


----------

